# Suggest a good UPS ?



## RageshAntony (Aug 18, 2015)

Suggest a good UPS upto 3k.. In my area there is lot of *voltage fluctuations* and many times the voltage reading in my home meter is *below 120 V* . When voltage fluctuates , my System *turned off and starts again* (that is UPS supply stops for some seconds when power fluctuates ) . So I want a ups with minimum input range of *90 V* .  

My PSU is Antec VP550P. so UPS power output must above 600 Watts.

My priorities are 
1) Minimum Input range must 90 V
2) Stable power supply when voltage fluctuates 
3) Backup for atleast 20 mins.

Reply soon waiting here..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 18, 2015)

APC 1100VA UPS @ 5.5k mdcomputers.in


----------



## satinder (Aug 24, 2015)

It is still better to use a Good Voltage Stabilizer (with Latest Technology) for voltage fluctuations.
Normal Stabilizer for a 1.5 Ton AC will cost Rs.1200-1800 + any UPS you like in your budget will do the trick.
Since I have felt such problems,
I am sure this practice will save you more in future.
Indian Electricity Problems can be handled this way only.


----------

